# تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر من 1970 حتى 1981 م عهد الرئيس أنور السادات



## +إيرينى+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر من 1970 حتى 1981 م عهد الرئيس أنور السادات ( الجزء الثانى من النصف الثانى للقرن ال 20 الميلادى ) *
​
زى ما عرفنا من الجزء الأول من النصف الثانى للقرن ال 20 الميلادى 

البابا كيرلس السادس كان هو البطريرك ال 116 فى 2 بشنس( 10 مايو ) 1959 م فى عهد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر

*أنورالسادات رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية فى سبتمبر1970 م *
معلومة كدة على جنب 
أبوه...........مصرى ( متزوج 3 زوجات )
أمه ..........سودانية
تم سجن أنور السادات عدة مرات 
1-	سجن عسكرى مرتين (إحداهما  1941م  و الاخرى سنة 1942 م ) إثر لقاءاته المتكررة بعزيز باشا المصري (الذى ساهم في تأسيس وتنظيم الجيش النظامي للثورة العربية الكبرى بقيادة الشريف حسين بن علي بالجزيرة العربية عام 1916 م سالفة الذكر)
2-	أعتقل سنة 1943 م  بسبب صلته بالألمان أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية و لكنه استطاع الهرب مع صديقه حسن عزب
3-	أُتهم بقتل أمين عثمان وزير المالية فى وزارة النحاس باشا سنة 1946 م و لكنه أخذ براءة فى عام 1948 
تزوج السادات زيجتين 
1.	الاولى من السيدة إقبال عفيفى ذات الاصول التركية و أنجب منها ثلاثة بنات (رقية، وراوية، كاميليا )
2.	الثانية من السيدة جيهان رؤوف صفوت عام 1951 و أنجب منها 3 بنات و ولد هم ( لبنى ونهى وجيهان وجمال (

أضاف الى إسمه محمد كلقب ليصبح لقبه محمد أنور السادات بدلا من أنور السادات



المهم 

كان يا ما كان 

تنيح البابا كيرلس السادس فى 30 أمشير 1687 للشهداء - 9 مارس 1971 م

*فى 15 مايو 1971 م * قام الرئيس بالقضاء على نفوذ ما عرف بمراكز القوى السابقة التي تمتعت بقدر كبير من السلطات في عهد عبد الناصر و هى ما سميت *بثورة التصحيح*

و قد ساعد السادات الجماعات الدينية على فرض سيطرتها و مَوَّلهم بالسلاح و العتاد

أخرج جميع المعتقلين الاخوان من السجون 

أُعلن *في 11 سيتمبر 1971 عن دستور 1971* و كانت المادة الثانية من الدستور( الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية مصدر للتشريع(

و عَيّن *محمد عثمان *محافظ لأسيوط و هو عضو نشيط فى جماعة الاخوان و صرح وقتها أن جماعة الاسلام ثلاثة الصهيونية و الشيوعية و المسيحية

و عقد الرئيس محمد أنور السادات  إجتماع مع عديله* المهندس عثمان أحمد عثمان* و محمد عثمان إسماعيل محافظ أسيوط لنشر فكر التعصب فى ربوع الجمهورية


*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا شنودة الثالث ليصبح البطريرك ال 117 فى 4 هاتور 1688 ش - 14 نوفمبر 1971 م فى عهد الرئيس محمد أنور السادات*

البابا شنودة أنذر السادات فى إحدى المقابلات من تمويل الجماعات الارهابية و قال له علمته الرماية فلما إشتد ساعده رمانى

لكن السادات لم يفهم 

و بدأت عدة عمليات إرهابية هجومية ضد الكنائس و المسيحيين و سأذكر باختصار 
1.	6نوفمبر 1972 م .....حرق جمعية الكتاب المقدس بالخانكة أثناء الصلاة فيها 
2.	12 نوفمبر 1972 م ....نهب و حرق محلات و منازل الاقباط 
3.	8 سبتمبر 1972 م ....حادث الاعتداء على جمعية النهضة الارثوذكسية بسنهور ( البحيرة )
4.	عام 1973م .....حادث الاعتدا على عمال البناء لأساسات كنيسة العياط ( الجيزة)المعروفة بإسم كنيسة ال 14 جامع 

*فى 6 أكتوبر 1973 م بدأت حرب أكتوبر الشهيرة
*هذه الحرب شنتها كل من *مصر وسوريا بدعم عربي عسكري وسياسي واقتصادي *على إسرائيل عام 1973م. بدأت الحرب في يوم السبت 6 أكتوبر 1973الموافق 10 رمضان 1393 هـ بهجوم مفاجئ من قبل الجيش المصري والجيش السوري على القوات الإسرائيلية التي كانت مرابطة في سيناء وهضبة الجولان. تعرف الحرب باسم حرب تشرين التحريرية في سورية 
حقق الجيشان المصري والسوري الأهداف الإستراتيجية المرجوة في الأيام الأولى بعد شن الحرب، حيث توغلت القوات المصرية 20 كم شرق قناة السويس، وتمكنت القوات السورية من الدخول في عمق* هضبة الجولان. *
فى 13 و 14 أكتوبر تمكن الجيش الاسرائيلى من طرد السوريون من هضبة الجولان.
أما فى يوم 15 أكتوبر تمكن الجيش الاسرائيلى من عبور الضفة الغربية و تم  فتح ثغرة الدفرسوار وضرب الجيش الثالث الميداني  و كل ذلك بسبب قرارات خاطئة من الرئيس السادات و وزير الحربية الفريق أول أحمد اسماعيل 
فى 17 أكتوبر عقد وزراء النفط العرب اجتماعاً في الكويت، تقرر بموجبه خفض إنتاج النفط بواقع 5% شهريا ورفع أسعار النفط من جانب واحد.

فى 19 أكتوبر  طلب الرئيس الأمريكي نيكسون من الكونغرس اعتماد 2.2 مليار دولار في مساعدات عاجلة لإسرائيل الأمر الذي أدى لقيام الجزائر والعراق والمملكة العربية السعودية وليبيا والإمارات العربية المتحدة ودول عربية أخرى لإعلان حظر على الصادرات النفطية إلى الولايات المتحدة، مما خلق أزمة طاقة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

تدخلت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والدول الأعضاء في مجلس الأمن الدولي التابع للأمم المتحدة وتم إصدار القرار رقم 338 الذي يقضي *بوقف جميع الأعمال الحربية بدءاً من يوم 22 أكتوبر عام 1973م.*
وقبلت مصر بالقرار ونفذته اعتبارا من مساء نفس اليوم إلا أن القوات الإسرائيلية خرقت وقف إطلاق النار، فأصدر مجلس الأمن الدولي قرارا آخر يوم 23 أكتوبر يلزم جميع الأطراف بوقف إطلاق النار.
أما سوريا فلم تقبل بوقف إطلاق النار، وبدأت حرب جديدة أطلق عليها اسم «حرب الاستنزاف» هدفها تأكيد صمود الجبهة السورية وزيادة الضغط على إسرائيل لإعادة باقي مرتفعات الجولان، وبعد الانتصارات التي حققها الجيش السوري وبعد خروج مصر من المعركة  استمرت هذه الحرب مدة 82 يوماً. في نهاية شهر مايو 1974 توقف القتال بعد أن تم التوصل إلى اتفاق لفصل القوات بين سوريا وإسرائيل، أخلت إسرائيل بموجبه مدنية القنيطرة وأجزاء من الأراضي التي احتلتها عام 1967.

*ثم عاد مرة أخرى الارهاب *

1.	فى عام 1974 ......حادث الهجوم على الكلية الفنية العسكرية بقيادة صالح سرية الفلسطينى الأصل الذى كان ينوى إعلان نفسه رئيسا للجمهورية و تم قتل 16 مجند تمهيداً للهجوم على باقى منشآت ومؤسسات الدولة
2.	عام 1975 م .....حادث الهجوم على كنيسة السيدة العذراء فى البيطاخ بنواحى سوهاج
3.	يوليو 1976 م .....حادث كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بالعويسة مركز سمالوط \ محافظة المنيا
4.	عام 1978 م ....حادث مدينة التوفيقيةبمركز سمالوط محافظة المنيا
5.	2 أغسطس 1978 م .....حادث منشأة دملو القليوبية

*17 سبتمبر 1978 تم التوقيع على إتفاقية كامب ديفيد *و هى عبارة عن عبارة عن اتفاقية  بين الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات ورئيس وزراء إسرائيل مناحيم بيغن بعد 12 يوما من المفاوضات في المنتجع الرئاسي كامب ديفيد في ولاية ميريلاند القريب من عاصمة الولايات المتحدة واشنطن. 

حيث كانت المفاوضات والتوقيع على الاتفاقية تحت إشراف الرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر

. ونتج عن هذه الاتفاقية حدوث تغييرات على سياسة العديد من الدول العربية تجاه مصر،

 وتم تعليق عضوية مصر في جامعة الدول العربية من عام 1979 إلى عام 1989 نتيجة التوقيع على هذه الاتفاقية ومن جهة أخرى حصل الزعيمان مناصفة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1978 بعد الاتفاقية حسب ما جاء في مبرر المنح للجهود الحثيثة في تحقيق السلام في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. 
وتوجد مطالب بالإفصاح عن تفاصيلها التي تبقى سرية حتى اليوم، كما أنّها لم تُعرض على البرلمان المصري.


*فى عام 1979 م قام البابا شنودة الثالث بحرمان أى مسيحى من التناول لمدة عام إذا ذهب الى القدس*

*ثم عاد مرة أخرى الارهاب *

1.	24 فبراير 1979 م ......الحدث الغريب لاغلاق كنيسة كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان بالزاوية بأسيوط
2.	19 مارس 1979 م ....حادث إحراق كنيسة العذراء بقصرية الريحان بمصر القديمة
3.	7 يناير 1980 م .....حادث إلقاء قنبلة على كنيسة مار جرجس اسبورتنج بالسكندرية
4.	18 مارس1980 م .....حادث إعتداء همجى على بعض الطلبة الاقباط  المقيمين بالمدينة الجامعية بالاسكندرية

فى عام 1980 م قام الرئيس محمد أنور السادات بتعديل خمس مواد من الدستور و هى المواد 1و2و4و5و77
*لتصبح المادة الثانية ( الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدرالرئيسى للتشريع)*
*و تشمل المادة 77 تعديل مدة ولاية رئيس الجمهورية الى مدد بدلا من مدة
*
ثم حدثت أحداث الارهابية التالية
1.	عام 1981 م .... حادث مأساة كنيسة المحامدة بنواحى سوهاج
2.	يوم 12/6/1981 أعلن مسلمون عن حقهم في قطعة أرض اعتزم بعض الأقباط اقامة كنيسة عليها وتحول من شجار عادي بين الجيران الى معركة مسلحة، وأصيب سكان الزاوية الحمراء (الضاحية التي وقعت فيها الأحداث) بالتوتر والهلع وبعد خمسة أيام، أي في يوم 17/6/1981، اشتبك المسلمون والمسيحيون في الزاوية مرة أخرى. وكان هناك مجموعة من الصبية في سن الأحداث (حتى اذا تم القبض عليهم لا يتم اتهامهم بشئ وبالتالي يفرج عنهم) تنتقل من حي الى آخر فيمرون من منشية الصدر الى الوايلي، الى الزاوية الحمراء بهتافات هي شتائم ودعوات الى حرق وهدم بيوت ومنازل "النصارى" الى آخر هذا الكلام، بل كانوا يضعون علامات على بعض البيوت لتظهر بأن بداخلها مسيحيون.  نفذت أجهزة الشرطة تعليمات وزير الداخلية السيد النبوي اسماعيل –آنذاك- بأن حاصرت الناس وتركتهم لمدة 3 أيام، وقام مثيري الفتنة والخارجون عن القانون من اللصوص ومحترفي الاجرام بأعمال السلب والنهب دون أي تدخل يفض هذه المعارك.
وأسفرت حوادث مذبحة الزاوية الحمراء (يونيو 1981م) عن أكثر من 81 قتيلا من الأقباط منهم الشهيد القمص مكسيموس جرجس، حيث وضعوا السكاكين في رقبته وطلبوا منه أن ينطق الشهادتين، فرفض فذبحوه ونال اكليل الشهادة وقد تقرر دفنه بالقاهرة وعدم سفر جسده الى طهطا (بلد أسرته) منعا للاثارة واشعال فتنة& 20 عائلة ماتت حرقا 
و كانت إحدى هذه العائلات لم يتواجد الزوج وقتها فى المنزل فأقام المسلمون إحتفال خاص بحرق الزوجة و الاولاد فى الشارع 
أما ال 19 عائلة الباقية فاحترقوا أحياء فى بيوتهم

 علق السادات عن سبب هذه الحادثة ....إن واحدة مسيحية كبت مياة غسيل وسخ على واحد مسلم

3.	2 أغسطس 1981 م .....إلقاء قنبلة فى كنيسة العذراء بمسرة شبرا \ القاهرة


*و فى يوم  5 سبتمبر 1981 م كان يوم خطبة السادات* 

فقام السادات بإلغاء قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 2782 لسنة 1971 و الخاص بتعيين البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية و بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية و تشكيل لجنة للقيام بالمهام الباباوية من خمسة أساقفة و حدد إقامته بدير الانبا بيشوى  
و قبض على 1536 من مختلف التيارات الدينية و السياسية 
منهم 8 أساقفة و 24 كاهن 
و منهم بعض الاقباط و القيادات الدينية بحجة التوازنات
و كذلك بدأ يُعيب فى تصرفات جماعة الاخوان و أفكارهم و طريقة ملبسهم 

*هنا بدأت الحرب بين جماعة الاخوان و الرئيس أنور السادات
*
و رأت الجماعة أن *الرئيس لا يحكم بالشريعة الاسلامية* فقررت الجماعة إغتيال الرئيس و أعوانه *و إعلان بدء الثورة الإسلامية*

*و أسندوا عملية الاغتيال الى *
1- الملازم أول خالد الإسلامبولي ضابط عامل باللواء 333 مدفعية و قائد العملية (ينتمى إلى جماعة الجهاد – وكان من المعروف أن مفتى جماعته الدكتور الشيخ عمر عبد الرحمن)
2- عبد الحميد عبد السلام وهو ضابط سابق بالدفاع الجوي ويعمل في الأعمال الحرة،
3- عطا طايل وهو ملازم أول مهندس احتياط،
4- حسين عباس وهو رقيب متطوع بالدفاع الشعبي وهو صاحب الرصاصات الأولى القاتلة.
وقامت عبود الزمر بإرسال الذخيرة والرصاص الخارق للدروع مع طارق الزمر

و نجحت عملية الاغتيال التى لا داعى لذكر تفاصيلها 

و أسندوا الى مجموعة أخرى بقيادة عبود الزمر *بالاستيلاء على أسلحة كتيبة حرس وزارة الدفاع بالجبل الاحمر * وقد أطلق عليها " مقدمة القوات " أو " القوات الثقيلة " المكونه من المصفحات والمدرعات ليتجه لها إلى مبنى الإذاعه والتلفزيون للإستيلاء عليها .
و كان من المقرر أن تنفذ العملية بعد 20 الى 30 دقيقة من مقتل السادات
إلا أن هذه العملية فشلت بسبب تنفيذ الخطة 100 بتعليمات وزير الداخلية أبو باشا

و كان عبود الزمر فى جيبه البيان رقم واحد معداً لإذاعته بعد أن حررة الدكتور السلامونى , كما كانت هناك نسخ من البيان رقم واحد مترجمه بعده لغات يعلن للعالم قيام ثورة إسلامية فى مصر , وكان من المفروض أن يحرك الجهاد أتباعه فى جميع مساجد القاهرة والأقاليم بحيث تنادى الائمه من على مآزن المساجد بعد سماع البيان رقم واحد لحث المسلمين للخروج فى مظاهرات شعبية تهتف " الله وأكبر " وتحرض الناس على الخروج فى الشوارع إيذاناً ببدء الثورة الإسلامية الشعبيه كما كانوا يزعمون ويخططون .

*و اغتيل الرئيس السادات عن عمرا يناهز الثالثة والستين عاما ودفن بالقرب من مكان استشهاده فى ساحة العرض العسكرى بجوار قبر الجندي المجهول يوم العاشر من أكتوبر 1981
*

يا ترى إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى الجزء الثالث و الأخير من القرن العشرون الميلادى

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

المصدر 
1-  ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة
2- http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_431.htm
3- كتاب المضطهدون 
4- http://st-takla.org


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

*واااااااااااو كلام فى الصميم
وميرية ليكى ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك
ويبارك فى خدمتك الجميلة دى
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *واااااااااااو كلام فى الصميم
> وميرية ليكى ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك
> ويبارك فى خدمتك الجميلة دى
> *​



شكرا على التعليق و التقييم الرائعين جدا

بقولك إيه 

إنت ح تجننى 

العربى عندك فى الباي باي خالص

ميرسيه مش ميرية


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> شكرا على التعليق و التقييم الرائعين جدا
> 
> بقولك إيه
> 
> ...


*معلش بجد انا اسف بجد
فعلام غصب عنى
اذا   كان العربى بتاعى مجننك وامال انا حياتى 
شكلها ايةبالظبط 
حقيقى كتر الف حيرك على انك مستحملينى
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> حيرك
> [/B][/CENTER][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


*
ح أعدى الغلطة ديه 

يلا مسامحاك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2012)

*هلف لفة وارجع اقيم *
*اصلى لسة حاطط لك تقييم أوك ؟؟ *
*قبل السحور كدة ...:smile02*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هلف لفة وارجع اقيم *
> *اصلى لسة حاطط لك تقييم أوك ؟؟ *
> *قبل السحور كدة ...:smile02*


*
هههههههههههههه

شكرا جزيلا

مشاركتك ديه تقييم لوحدها*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (17 أغسطس 2012)

well don Irini as usual plinty people have know idea the relation chip between Sadat and Muslimhood


----------



## Mark2020 (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أغسطس 2012)

الاستاذة العظيمة/+ايرينى+
حقا مجهود رائع من حضرتك ومعلومات قيمة موثقة عرفتنا كم عانى المسيحيون عى طول العصور من ظلم واستبداد وقهر واضطهاد المسلمون
الرب يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> well don Irini as usual plinty people have know idea the relation chip between Sadat and Muslimhood



*شكرا جزيلا يا رأفت على مشاركتك المُشَجِعة و التقييم الرائع​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

Mark2020 قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يباركك



*العفو على إيه 
لو عايز تتعرف على سلسلة التاريخ التى تسبق هذه الفترة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182701

و شكرا جزيلا يا مارك على تعليقك الجميل*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الاستاذة العظيمة/+ايرينى+
> حقا مجهود رائع من حضرتك ومعلومات قيمة موثقة عرفتنا كم عانى المسيحيون عى طول العصور من ظلم واستبداد وقهر واضطهاد المسلمون
> الرب يباركك




*شكرا جزيلا للأستاذ العظيم حبيب يسوع على مشاركتك المُشَجِعة و التقييم الرائع
​*


----------



## amgd beshara (18 أغسطس 2012)

مواضيع مفيدة جداااااااااااااااا
و مجهود اكثر من رائع 
ربنا يبارك كل تعب خدمتك و يعوضك بحسب غناة في المجد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> مواضيع مفيدة جداااااااااااااااا
> و مجهود اكثر من رائع
> ربنا يبارك كل تعب خدمتك و يعوضك بحسب غناة في المجد



*شكرا جزيلا amgdmega على مشاركتك المُشَجِعة و التقييم الرائع*


----------

